# Need help loosing it by july



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello new 44 yr female new to the game started last june 2013 body fat  39% when started at 23% now I'm trying to  comp at battle of the bay  trying to  add more muscle and loss 12% more body fat by july 26 can i get it done workout 6days a week and do cardio 4 days a week any suggestions? To loss


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 10, 2014)

diet diet diet diet diet.
keep up the good work in the gym


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2014)

july is around the corner..with a good diet u can lose alot...but this is a lifestyle that is measured in years ..so dont rush


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks i hope I'm on a good diet i think i am protein 135 g carbs125g fats 40g my diet is going to change but i don't know what my trainer is going to do i don't have much confidants in him right now either he will go up on micro or lower them i just need to know at this point what he needs to be doing so close to july so a can loss the last 12% body fat


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, Brother Bundy  in competing in battle of the bay challenging my self I'm new to all of this but love it and the changes my body is having


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2014)

If you don't have any confidence in your trainer (assuming he is handling your diet as well?) then get rid of him and find someone else.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

I just want guides and other helpful information trying to do my homework buy also asking ?? From experts that have bing doing it and have bing successful at it to


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Like all you guys


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

What do you guys think of Diablo pre work out fat burner is it ok for females


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Diablo powder has anyone have thoughts on it


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Diablo powder has anyone have thoughts on it



Sez here both men and women can take it, but the nutritional panel looks like its basically just a bunch of stims. Nothing wrong with it for a jolt of energy, but I'd not count on it for any real "fat burning" properties. 

Post-up your height, weight and total cals to go with your macros.


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

Lightweight44, I'd recommend the two sections we have here for females. One deals with anabolics, and the other is more general. Diablo? I had to look that up. Anyhow, give up the thermogenic garbage. It's ALL food, cardio, weights, and rest. Get some raw green tea if you want a thermogenic. I do advocate L-Carnitine, and numerous other supplements, but the FIRST thing is get your food in order, then training, etc., there's two gals here who compete. Check out those two sections, IMO.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

128 pounds 4"11


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

I need to loss 12% body fat by july comparison


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Were can i get it and is green tea in a bag not the same


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok, do this:
1. Post everything you ate/drank yesterday.
2. Post what you did for training.
And are you saying you need to go from 23% to 12% by July? Ouch! Btw, have you found the two female sections here? These gals do this stuff daily, and can help if they have the time. I can help too, but IMO, you'd be better off to make friends with the gals here who compete, and send pics of yourself, caliper readings, directly to them. 
What country are you competing in, btw? Doesn't seem like you're from the US from your typing.


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Were can i get it and is green tea in a bag not the same



Not in bags! You go to an Asian market, and buy the raw green tea. It looks like a bag of cheap marijuana lol, but has a MUCH better "kick." If you have no Asian market in your area, google is your friend in this regard.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Im from Texas , ok what i did and what i eat protein 120gm carbs 150gm fats 43gm water water coffee in the am did cardio in empty stomach ^ intensity for 30 go eat bk oatmeal egg wt go lift for hr work out in upper 4 days a week legs twice a week cardio 4 days a week and i need to loss 12% more body fat by july what are the two other girls name under so i can look them up i need a the help i can get


----------



## meat (Mar 11, 2014)

I replied to your PM. Also, what EXACTLY did you eat to get those carbs, fat, and protein? And grams of water? Well...anyhow, I'm having a difficult time understanding. Just sip ice cold water all day (sip, don't chug it down) and urinate clear, not yellow. And you're wanting to go from 23% down to 11% in 18 weeks? Not impossible, but very difficult for a female. I'll say no, but I've been wrong before. Please don't do anything unhealthy like the bony models do just to get to 11%. You'll lose so much muscle, and other medical worries. 
Last, the link I sent you is about a female pro bodybuilder. The ONLY reason(s) I referred you to it, was so you could get an example of what kinds of foods we ate, and so you could see what the other females here are doing.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 11, 2014)

Im at 23% body fat need to loss 12% by july i ate yesterday am : oatmeal and egg White meal 2 :rotisserie chicken breast no skin with a cup of brown rice and half an avocado   Meal 3 chicken breast again with pico de gallo half avocado and vegetables snack greek yogurt plain with protein powder meal 4 fish veggies meal 5 ground beef with Broccoli meal 6 protein sk water a littel more then a half a gallon is i hope this is better


----------



## meat (Mar 11, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Im at 23% body fat need to loss 12% by july i ate yesterday am : oatmeal and egg White meal 2 :rotisserie chicken breast no skin with a cup of brown rice and half an avocado   Meal 3 chicken breast again with pico de gallo half avocado and vegetables snack greek yogurt plain with protein powder meal 4 fish veggies meal 5 ground beef with Broccoli meal 6 protein sk water a littel more then a half a gallon is i hope this is better



Oh my... How many eggs, and how much oatmeal? What did the chicken breast weigh? Nevermind. I'm going to make a phone call in the morning. I will pm you the phone number or email, as you're needing EXACT help right now, and we're having a language barrier. 

1. What language do you originally speak?

2. Are you willing to call or email the people I speak to, and give them your stats, and follow their advice? It's what they do for a living, and hopefully they don't shoot me for this due to the language issues. 

3. Is there another show in August, or September? July is really going to be a tough one IMO. VERY tough...


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 11, 2014)

Lmao i speak English . No i don't have a problem with talking to some one or emailing just to clarify i ate 4 eggs chicken 4oz all my protein is about 4oz i hope they don't shoot u either lol thank you )))


----------



## meat (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't/won't go any further as "she" isn't able to COMPREHEND what's NECESSARY to do what it takes. Can't believe I'm even responding to this mess...


----------

